# Yards in Bolton Area



## Carrots&Mints (4 September 2017)

Hi - not familiar with the area at all, but looking for a DIY yard for 14.2 Section D gelding, preferably with an indoor school. Budget of £50 per week (haylage and bedding to be included - lower budget if bedding is to be bought). Turnout not a major issue but would be nice if there was a couple of hours in winter (weather permitting).


----------



## xxcharlottexx (4 September 2017)

Which side of Bolton are you after? Some of the ones that tick your boxes are:

Fernhill Farm (just off Belmont Rd) which has an indoor and an outdoor school. Nice yard, I almost moved here but it was a bit big for me (horse used to a small yard)

McGuinness/ Higher Tongs Farm- Smithills. No indoor but 2 outdoor school. (again another nice yard I looked at but limited winter turnout was an issue for me, but not so much for you)

Ryders Farm Equestrian Centre- Kearsley- Have both indoor and outdoor but are a riding school so not sure on availability or price.

I have seen adverts for Yates Farms and another farm in Blackrod which I can get you the number for all which seem to have very nice facilities but I have never been.


----------

